# HPT372 on a Soyo KT400 Ultra doesn't work

## Cylaris

I've been pulling my hair out trying to get this to work.

Right now it detects the drives but when checking for

partition table it says unknown partition table. The drives

work normally under the other controller. But right now

I get a lot of errors when trying to fdisk the disk to clear it.

Snip--

ide3: reset timed-out, status=0xff

hdg: status timeout: status=0xff { Busy }

hdg: drive not ready for command

ide3: reset timed-out, status=0xff

end_request: I/O error, dev 22:00 (hdg), sector 0 /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0:end_request: I/O error, dev 22:00 (hdg), sector 0

--endSnip

Anyone have any suggestions to fixing this problem?

Thanks =)

----------

## planet323

I have the same problem using the HPT-372 on an ABIT KX7-333-R.

It works for me using kernel linux-2.4.19-rc3-ac4.  Sorry I have no idea about the "correct" Gentoo way of installing this.  I just did it by hand. I'm pretty much a complete newbie at gentoo.

I first used the above kernel when I needed to use the HPT372 under SuSE Linux.  Everything seemed to work fine, so I haven't upgraded.

I thought I'd try gentoo, and saw that it was based on the -ac kernels. However, the updated driver (drivers/ide/hpt366.c) in that kernel isn't in the current ones.  There have been other changes elsewhere, but they don't seem to work.

I don't know exactly which kernel dropped the updated hpt driver or why. I thought I'd share this nugget of wisdom with you now (just saw your posting).

Planet323

----------

## Cylaris

I looked through other threads and ended up using the Lolo sources which got it working perfectly. But I'm not using the hardware(faked) raid, instead I just use it as a regular ide controller paired with EVMS.

I'm not too sure why some kernels have a working driver for the hpt and why others don't -_-...

----------

